# Age question



## DC (Dec 3, 2008)

I have been looking at the fourm for a while and reading all I can, this seems to be a very good fourm with lots of information. 

I am trying to start a small heard and may have the opritunity to buy a 12 year old bull and heifer. Would cattle at this age be a good idea to start with?
The bull is pure Dexter and the heifer is a mixed Dexter.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 3, 2008)

Have you seen this pair? I'm not sure on the bull as any we've had we sell at rougly 2 years but, there are some here that can answer that. 

The heifer, depending on age, would be a good place to start. Is she breeding size? If so, is she breed? If she's not, I would question why? 

Also, if your truely interested in them, see if you can work with them some. This will allow you to see what their temperment is. Can you safely walk amoungst them? Are they friendly enough for you to be able to herd them into pens or will they run the other way? Those kinds of things.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 3, 2008)

a 12yr old bull is way to old in my eyes.now the open heifer would be worth looking into if she isnt to old.


----------



## DC (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies. 
How expensive would it be to order some Dexter Semen and breed the heifer?
Then would it be possible to breed her with her own calf or breed 2 calves together from her? 
If I can get a good heifer from her and it's not two expensive, I can AI till I get 2 calves to breed together.
I'm just trying to find the least expensive way to get started, but still get the breed I want.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't breed her back to her offspring or two of her offspring together! That would be costly. You can end up with deformed or dead calves. Just breed AI until you can get a bull. 

As for cost, it varies by the bull you would use. You need to determine what AI companies you have in your area. Speaking of which, you don't have a location listed so if you ever have questions that we need a location-for weather, growing conditions, etc.-we are going to have to ask, unless you add in your location in your profile.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 3, 2008)

When dad only had a couple of cows, he went AI. 
It was a alot cheaper than feeding and caring for a bull. He also rented a bull a couple of times.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 3, 2008)

If your not sure who the AI companies are in your area or have trouble finding Dexter semen I would get ahold of the Pure Bred Dexter Cattle Association. They maybe able to help you find a AI company with Dexter in your area.


----------



## DC (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys....updated location, contact me anytime.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for adding your state-sometimes it does make a difference in the answers you may need.

I googled and can't really give you a company that could AI for you--my google abilities are sadly lacking. I seem to have a hard time figuring out the correct terms to use.


----------



## DC (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks F.K.
I got on the PBDCA board and found 3 farms in my state. Not exactly close but at least there are choices.

The tip with google is - less is more, then just sort through the junk. i.e. "Arkansas Dexter"


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind! Sometimes I do well, sometimes I don't.  

I'm glad you have 3 farms in your state. Maybe they can help--remember even though they are not close to you they may know of a breeder who services your area.


----------

